# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الدكتور المهندس محمد خليل عشا الدوايمة ....مرشح عن الدائرة الثانية/عمان

## الحصن نيوز

الدكتور المهندس محمد خليل عشا الدوايمة له سجل حافل بالعطاء والانجازات على الصعيد الاجتماعي والاقتصادي وللدكتور انجازات عديدة في اعادة اعمار المسجد الاقصى المبارك والدكتور من الداعمين لقوافل الحرية وفك الحصار الجائر عن قطاع غزة الباسل... والدكتور حائز على جائزة أفضل شركة مقاولات من المجلس العالمي للجودة في باريس .. ويعتمد الدكتور الترشح عن الدائرة الثانية/عمان

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

